# How many turkey call makers out there?



## Mandolin

I'm being nosey again. How many turkey call makers do we have on the Barter? I work for a company that makes game calls (I won"t mention the name) and I spend my days tuning turkey box calls. Every day, thousands of dollars of exotic wood pass through my hands, mahogany, padauk, curly maple, cocobolo, purpleheart, diamond wood ( now you guys and gals don't get jealous). This also means I can take home a lot of cutoffs. Most of them have a small defect, but do great for small boxes. I guess I'm bragging a little. I have a job I love and also reap the benefits of working at a shop that uses a lot of exotic wood. So, braggin time over. If you make turkey calls, show us some of your work.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: How many turkey hunters out there?*



Mandolin said:


> I'm being nosey again. How many turkey call makers do we have on the Barter? I work for a company that makes game calls (I won"t mention the name) and I spend my days tuning turkey box calls. Every day, thousands of dollars of exotic wood pass through my hands, mahogany, padauk, curly maple, cocobolo, purpleheart, diamond wood ( now you guys and gals don't get jealous). This also means I can take home a lot of cutoffs. Most of them have a small defect, but do great for small boxes. I guess I'm bragging a little. I have a job I love and also reap the benefits of working at a shop that uses a lot of exotic wood. So, braggin time over. If you make turkey calls, show us some of your work.



YOU SORRY SACK!!! You lucky duck! You sorry lucky duck call tuner! 

Seriously I had no idea that what you did. You didn't mention that in your intro and you initial posts. Man you are probably going to get overwhelmed with PMs and emails! No kidding you have one of the most interesting and cool "jobs" on the forum. If you're thinking you 'can't' mention your employer because of rules you should know I encourage that here. If it's because you think your employer wouldn't want you to then that's different and of course don't do it in that case. 

But c'mon man you have got to share some of your knowledge with us! Also maybe you add a poll to this thread. I'll do it for you if you need help this is an excellent question and I can't wait to see how this thread pans out.


----------



## Twig Man

I make turkey calls. They are pot and peg calls . I don't make box calls. My favorite wood is flame box elder. It seems to have just the right properties for my calls and it is beautiful as well. I know it has to be a wonderful job dealing in wood all day.


----------



## Mandolin

Well, my first career was with the police department. I was there for 28 years and retired in 2008. I took off for a 10 months to work on the new pastors house at our church. I couldn't afford to keep my insurance so I went to work for the game call company. The insurance there is 50 dollars a month. The CNC division is located just 1 1/2 miles from my house and the CNC VP is a old friend of mine that used to work for the sheriffs department in our county. He started his own game call company and them about 12 years ago the larger company bought him out. Man, it's great working there. Exotic wood everywhere.


----------



## Mandolin

Twig Man, I sure wish you would post some pics of your work. The company I work for also makes pot calls and strikers, but I don't have anything to do with them. I am strickly a box call tuner. We have two part time tuners and I am full time. Needless to say, I come home everyday covered with dust.


----------



## Twig Man

Mandolin said:


> Twig Man, I sure wish you would post some pics of your work. The company I work for also makes pot calls and strikers, but I don't have anything to do with them. I am strickly a box call tuner. We have two part time tuners and I am full time. Needless to say, I come home everyday covered with dust.



If you go to woodworker completed project portion of the forum you can see one I did recently. I dont see a place to attach pictures in this portion of the forum.


----------



## Mike1950

Really no spot for pics.

Test

[attachment=11415]


----------



## Twig Man

Mike when I scroll down to the bottom of the page and look for an attachment area I dont see one . I see them in all the other topic areas.


----------



## Mike1950

Twig Man said:


> Mike when I scroll down to the bottom of the page and look for an attachment area I dont see one . I see them in all the other topic areas.



Are you on computer or smart phone. If phone I think there is some kinda issue there. I no nothing about smart phones- I asked for the dumbest one they had and I got it- I never can find it. Let us not steal this thread- if it is smart phone- PM me and I will get you name of thread.


----------



## DKMD

Here's one:

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=2924


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks David- I had forgotten that one- John that is beautiful...............


----------



## Final Strut

I make pots, boxes, and tubes. I have a few in the completed projects area but I will try to get a couple more up tomorrow.

On a side note I don't have the little area where it will let me attach a pic either and I am on my laptop.


----------



## Mike1950

Final Strut said:


> I make pots, boxes, and tubes. I have a few in the completed projects area but I will try to get a couple more up tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note I don't have the little area where it will let me attach a pic either and I am on my laptop.



Guys- sorry but I am the self confessed computer Yutz- I have no clue. I will bring this to everyones attention- In fact I will start a thread and everyone having problems put it there. Sorry.


----------



## Twig Man

I am on a laptop and dont have an attachment area. Glad Im not the only one


----------



## Twig Man

I have attachment area available now thanks !


----------



## Twig Man

DKMD said:


> Here's one:
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=2924



Thanks David


----------



## Kevin

Twig Man said:


> I have attachment area available now thanks !



I can see where Lee did a drive-by early this a.m. and fixed it. I can also see that she didn't notice her birthday thread yet.


----------



## myingling

I make few every know and then ,,Small hobby 

Few blanks from chris 
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2768.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2767.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/3set.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/3sett.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/acorn3.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/acorn2.jpg

different woods
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2477.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2446.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2378.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2323.jpg

Few tube calls 
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF1713.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF1698.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Awesome work Mike, just beautiful!


----------



## Twig Man

Very nice Mike!!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster

Mike, beautiful work!! I really like the acorn caps in the green resin. Gives it a camo feel without really being camo, very cool!!

So, not being a call maker, what is the deciding factor in where the holes go in the bottom of the pots? I see that some are larger than others and some just look pretty random as far as placement. I'm sure you guys have very good reason, I'm just curious.


----------

